# fried oysters



## jdusek (Apr 7, 2006)

One pound large oysters about 20.

2-4 table spoons full of flour
2 eggs beaten

Breading
1 1/2 cup panko bread crumbs
3/4 cup corn meal
Tony C's to taste
Cayenne to taste

Oil for frying I use Canola

I put the oysters in a bowl dry them some with a paper towel. I then add the flour and coat the oysters. I have a zip lock back with all the breading in it. I put about 4-5 oysters in the eggs then in the breading bag and shake. Place them on a cookie sheet that I covered with wax paper. Once all of the oysters are done I place the cookie sheet in the fridge for at least a 1/2 hour, this allows the breading to set and makes for better frying. At this point assuming you used fresh oysters you can place them in the freezer for up to three months is all I would do.

Man they are good


----------



## Saltstalker (Jun 6, 2008)

Recipe for the sauce please ? Man those look great...Thank You !


----------



## jdusek (Apr 7, 2006)

Saltstalker said:


> Recipe for the sauce please ? Man those look great...Thank You !


The sauce is a remoulade sauce and there are many recipes. In this case I got some from Central Market for about 3 bucks.


----------



## grandpa cracker (Apr 7, 2006)

Man, those look great. Can hardly wait to try it, thanks.


----------



## Seahuntress (May 1, 2006)

*YUMMY*

I got a gallon of fresh shucked Matagorda Oysters for my Birthday. LOL...Love em.

Those look really good, but I prefer no egg batter. Don't rinse them just drain, and roll in cracker meal and flour mixture then-hot grease for less than 30 seconds for me. A chef told me when they are fresh shucked like that; do not rinse them.:tongue:


----------



## rowdyone (Aug 29, 2009)

Just shucked 2 gallons. will try the recipe and sauce. Thanks.


----------



## tboltmike (Jun 21, 2006)

Justin Wilson had a dredge where he included a bunch of chili powder. I tried it several times and it was good but sure turned the oil red.
Thanks for sharing


----------



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

Smith's Point here I come ,,,,,,gettem ready .....need a gallon


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

great new one

thanks


----------



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

*Did you say Oysters? read on*

http://blogs.houstonpress.com/eating/sex_death_and_oysters/


----------



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

*The Famous Jeri's Seafood @ Smith's Point,Tx*

http://www.jerisseafood.com/

Makin a road trip ,,,,, this web site gona put some pounds on ya for sure


----------



## rynochop (Aug 28, 2006)

waterwolf said:


> http://blogs.houstonpress.com/eating/sex_death_and_oysters/


Well is see i'm not the only one who doesnt like the way Pappa's/Pappadeauxs presents their oysters.

http://blogs.houstonpress.com/eating/2010/02/update_pappas_to_revisit_goofy.php#comments


----------



## jdusek (Apr 7, 2006)

Seahuntress said:


> I got a gallon of fresh shucked Matagorda Oysters for my Birthday. LOL...Love em.
> 
> Those look really good, but I prefer no egg batter. Don't rinse them just drain, and roll in cracker meal and flour mixture then-hot grease for less than 30 seconds for me. A chef told me when they are fresh shucked like that; do not rinse them.:tongue:


Another good way if you do not like the egg is use buttermilk.


----------



## Dcrawford (Jan 3, 2008)

*Cayenne Remoulade*

_
1 cup mayonnaise
1 teaspoon dried mustard powder
1 teaspoon fresh lemon juice
1 clove garlic, finely minced
1 tablespoon capers, rinsed and finely chopped
1 tablespoon finely chopped tarragon
1 teaspoon finely chopped cilantro
1 egg, hard-cooked and finely chopped
1/2 teaspoon cayenne pepper
1/2 teaspoon paprika
salt to taste_


----------



## hd smoke (Jan 30, 2010)

waterwolf said:


> http://www.jerisseafood.com/
> 
> Makin a road trip ,,,,, this web site gona put some pounds on ya for sure


i haven't much about Jeri's was in service...i hear about "Miso's" down in San Leon. i live in mont belvieu and I think that Linda's seafood used to sell oysters from Jeri.


----------



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

i do believe they are still open(Jeri's)....also Duffs in Liberty off hwy 90 sells oysters...


----------



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

*Duff*

*Duff Jerry Oyster House*

Category: Seafood Markets [Edit] 
Fm 2684
Liberty, TX 77575
*(936) 336-8689*


----------



## Lahaina Kat (May 21, 2008)

*I miss Fresh Oysters*

Boy those look great, I can only get a very, very large oyster's here in Maui, shipped from the mainland to the local store, the locals usally BBQ them.


----------

